# How old is ss.org?



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've always wondered how old everyone on here is on average. I'm 17, your turn 

Everyone:

Thin_Ice_77- 17
Brendan G- 17
Zepp88- 21
schecter007- 21
DrakkarTyranns- 24
Bound- 25
wannabguitarist-19
MFB- 19
leandroab- 18
PeteyG- 22
Stealthtastic- 16
MF Kitten- 20
EliNoPants- 25
techjsteele- 29
crayzee- 31
CentaurPorn- 26
Lucky Seven- 18
troyguitar- 23
tbird11- 26
renzoip- 23
Breakdown- 16
Variant- 32
Anthony- 16
Rick- 30
BigPhi84- 24
awesomeaustin- 21
poopyalligator- 24
Sepultorture- 26
gunshow86de- 22
lurgar- 27
NegaTiveXero- 20
Bloody Inferno- 27
Dusty201087- 17
All_¥our_Bass- 21
jymellis- 32
caughtinamosh- 17
leonardo7- 31
JBroll- 21
vampiregenocide- 18
hufschmid- 33
Scar Symmetry- 20
stuh84- 24
PnKnG- 19
XeoFLCL- 18
Marv Attaxx- 20
Demoniac- 20
Triple-J- 30
DavyH- 43
Slamp- 28
Auyard- 19
Harry- 20
Sang-Drax- 27
Mattmc74- 35
vontetzianos-17
jaxadam- 30
liamh- 16
s k mullins- 22
AvantGuardian- 24
cddragon- 19
hanbungler- 20
cosmicamnesia- 17
Petef2007- 21
willybman- 16
JJ Rodriguez- 25
AK DRAGON- 33
Demeyes- 21
hmmm_de_hum- 19
sami- 34
nosgulstic- 17
metallatem- 42
telecaster90- 19
yevetz- 23
Xaios- 22
march- 35
skinhead- 18
hairychris- 37
BurialWithin- 22
MorbidTravis- 17
asmegin slayer- 25
Anton- 22
kung fu- 24
raifo- 17
777- 18
Drage- 19
Origins- 20
SOD_Nightmare- 18
JaxoBuzzo- 17
DIABOLICS5150- 29
Seebu- 19
SamSam- 24
Misanthropy- 31
GODLESSENDEAVOUR- 19
st2012- 26
JeffFromMtl- 21
Speedy Fingers- 21
Tukaar- 18
punisher911- 33

*Total- 2196 * 

Total / no of people=

2196 / 98=

*22.4*


Average age- 22.4.

That was pointless.


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 1, 2009)

I am 17 as well.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2009)

21


----------



## schecter007 (Jun 1, 2009)

21


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 1, 2009)

24


----------



## Bound (Jun 1, 2009)

25


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 1, 2009)

19, 20 soon


----------



## MFB (Jun 1, 2009)

19


----------



## leandroab (Jun 1, 2009)

18


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 1, 2009)

22


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 1, 2009)

47


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 1, 2009)

almost 21


----------



## EliNoPants (Jun 1, 2009)

25


----------



## techjsteele (Jun 1, 2009)

29


----------



## Bound (Jun 1, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> 47



You are a liar. A LIAR, sir.


----------



## crayzee (Jun 1, 2009)

31


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jun 1, 2009)

27 Next month


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 1, 2009)

18


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 1, 2009)

23. No wonder people on this forum like more modern music than the JCF folks. This place is a bunch of kids compared to there.


----------



## tbird11 (Jun 1, 2009)

26


----------



## renzoip (Jun 1, 2009)

23


----------



## Breakdown (Jun 1, 2009)

16


----------



## Variant (Jun 1, 2009)

32


----------



## Anthony (Jun 1, 2009)

16


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 1, 2009)

Bound said:


> You are a liar. A LIAR, sir.



Your just jealous of my uber low voice on XBL


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2009)

30. 31 in August. 

I thought this thread was meaning how old is the messageboard.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 1, 2009)

24


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jun 1, 2009)

21


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 1, 2009)

24


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 1, 2009)

26


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 1, 2009)

22


----------



## Purist (Jun 1, 2009)

&#8734;


----------



## lurgar (Jun 1, 2009)

27


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jun 1, 2009)

20. 21 in August.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 1, 2009)

27. 28 in July


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 1, 2009)

17


----------



## Bound (Jun 1, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Your just jealous of my uber low voice on XBL



It did turn me on a couple of times, to be honest.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 2, 2009)

21


----------



## jymellis (Jun 2, 2009)

32


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 2, 2009)

Bound said:


> It did turn me on a couple of times, to be honest.



Well, we are 10th prestiges, it happens alot after we realize what a high level we are in CoD


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 2, 2009)

I turned 17 this May.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 2, 2009)

I was 21 when I bought my RG7620 new for $900 in '98 so Im 31.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 2, 2009)

21, and already a crotchety old bastard - so get the fuck off my lawn and find a job.

Jeff


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 2, 2009)

18


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 2, 2009)

33


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 2, 2009)

20


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 2, 2009)

How old is ss.org?



According to me recent research investigations....



> The forum is an impressive example of guitar building and playing, founded and expanded by the advancing Savoyards in the thirteenth century. The forum burnt the place to the ground in 1475, rebuilding and redesigning it to serve both a defensive function on the fringes of Bernese power and as a residence for the installed bailiffs. Following the malmsteen revolution of 1798, the castle reverted to local hands, and remained the town&#8217;s prison right up until 1972, when nobody apart from Steve Vai could be found to take on the job of jailer and so all the resident convicts had to be transferred to a new group. The signing up is especially spectacular, with frescoes in the various watchtowers and romantic views out over the interviews, chat devices and forums. The forum is, by necessity, a rather metal affair, with the generally very ornate labels from bottles around the world displayed on placards in a grand, wood-beamed attic.



 sorry I had too


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 2, 2009)

24, not going backwards either, I'm cool with being about this age.....getting older seems a bit annoying.


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 2, 2009)

19, 20 in september


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 2, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> How old is ss.org?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell, Patrick?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 2, 2009)

18.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 2, 2009)

Almost 21


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 2, 2009)

20


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 2, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> What the hell, Patrick?



My job in this thread is done


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> I thought this thread was meaning how old is the messageboard.



That's exactly what I was thinking too, anyways 30 but in my head I'm permanently 17.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm 67 years old...

High five!


----------



## DavyH (Jun 2, 2009)

43 you fuckin whippersnappers.


----------



## Slamp (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm 28

Been playing 7-strings for 7 years


----------



## Auyard (Jun 2, 2009)

19


----------



## Harry (Jun 2, 2009)

20.
I'm not sure if it's a good thing or a bad thing, but heaps of girls think I'm 16. I must have no changed in appearance one bit since I was 16.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 2, 2009)

^ probably a good thing 

I'm 27, but I'm planning on not having a birthday this year so I can keep the same age for 2 years in a row.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 2, 2009)

Im an old fart! - I'm 35


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm 17.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 2, 2009)

You're 17 and you have a UV, a 2228 and a Roadster?

Either you work your ass off or have very rich parents.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 2, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> You're 17 and you have a UV, a 2228 and a Roadster?
> 
> Either you work your ass off or have very rich parents.



Perhaps he's lying 

...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 2, 2009)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 2, 2009)

30


----------



## liamh (Jun 2, 2009)

I wasnt born, I was spewed forth from the very depths of hell, so I dont have a birthday
However I present myself as a 16 year old to oblivious mortals


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 2, 2009)

22... 23 in august!


----------



## JBroll (Jun 2, 2009)

Fucking teenagers... it's one thing to just be a wanker, but if you can't even be *original* with it don't even bother.

Jeff


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jun 2, 2009)

My age coincides with a ridiculous, yet horribly addicting TV show - 24.


----------



## cddragon (Jun 2, 2009)

19


----------



## HamBungler (Jun 2, 2009)

19, turn 20 in exactly 2 weeks


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2009)

Harry said:


> 20.
> I'm not sure if it's a good thing or a bad thing, but heaps of girls think I'm 16. I must have no changed in appearance one bit since I was 16.


 
That's a great thing. 

Put it this way, I'm 27 and people at Crown Casino still ask for my ID. Same as the security at the Dream Theatre concert too.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 2, 2009)

If I shave I look 15. If I don't I look old, creepy, and apparently like Charles Manson. I figure I'll shave the left side of my face and hope things average out.

Jeff


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Jun 2, 2009)

ill be 17 in 3 weeks by human standards...

but i've been trapped here on earth for thousands of years and have harnessed many of its powers....so i warn you, tread lightly


----------



## JBroll (Jun 2, 2009)

Another one? Seriously?

Jeff


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Jun 2, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Another one? Seriously?
> 
> Jeff




yeah, sorry dude


----------



## Petef2007 (Jun 2, 2009)

21. 22 in November.


----------



## willybman (Jun 2, 2009)

16


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2009)

JBroll said:


> If I shave I look 15. If I don't I look old, creepy, and apparently like Charles Manson. I figure I'll shave the left side of my face and hope things average out.
> 
> Jeff



It's true. I've seen it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 2, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> 27 Next month



Fuck you're old.

25


----------



## thedonutman (Jun 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I turned 17 this May.



+1


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jun 7, 2009)

Damn I seem to be one of the 'older' members here

33


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 7, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> Damn I seem to be one of the 'older' members here
> 
> 33



That sucks.


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 7, 2009)

21


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there any member in here boarn a 29 febuary in a bissextile year?

That would be epic... Hi, I'm 4 years old


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 7, 2009)

19, 20 in september...but epic beard does indeed make me look a lot older.


----------



## sami (Jun 7, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> Damn I seem to be one of the 'older' members here
> 
> 33



I'm a year older here, lol.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 7, 2009)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> 19, 20 in september...but epic beard does indeed make me look a lot older.



Pics or it isn't happening. 

Revive Crucified's epic beard thread.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 7, 2009)

I have the mind of a 10 year old trapped in a 12 year old's body, but I'm actually 25.


----------



## nosgulstic (Jun 7, 2009)

17


----------



## metallatem (Jun 8, 2009)

42


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 8, 2009)

Turning 19 in like 18 days?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 8, 2009)

JBroll said:


> If I shave I look 15. If I don't I look old, creepy, and apparently like Charles Manson. I figure I'll shave the left side of my face and hope things average out.
> 
> Jeff


Same here 
I don't look like charles manson but people estimate me to be 30.
I usually wear a goatee (makes me look like the age I really am) or sometimes the wolverine look


----------



## Koshchei (Jun 8, 2009)

72, but feel much younger. NhELP - I've brokn my H^Yfg.gn y khvkcb


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2009)

How's your hip feeling?


----------



## Koshchei (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't actually have a skeleton. My grand kids carry me around in a bucket. 

They bring a makeshift clothes line to the beach with them and pin me up. It works much better than stretching me out on a chair with a heavy rock on my legs, so that I don't blow away.


----------



## yevetz (Jun 8, 2009)

23


----------



## Xaios (Jun 8, 2009)

22.


----------



## march (Jun 8, 2009)

35


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> I don't actually have a skeleton. My grand kids carry me around in a bucket.
> 
> They bring a makeshift clothes line to the beach with them and pin me up. It works much better than stretching me out on a chair with a heavy rock on my legs, so that I don't blow away.



So Weekend at Bernie's was a true story?


----------



## IDLE (Jun 8, 2009)

A bit over 16 billion.


----------



## skinhead (Jun 8, 2009)

18


----------



## hairychris (Jun 9, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Is there any member in here boarn a 29 febuary in a bissextile year?
> 
> That would be epic... Hi, I'm 4 years old



37

I missed 29th Feb by 5 days, but there was a guy at school who was born then.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 9, 2009)

IDLE said:


> A bit over 16 billion.



Planet Earth only formed 4.54 billion years ago so that's a pretty dumb answer.


----------



## BurialWithin (Jun 9, 2009)

22 my birthday was on february 26...


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 9, 2009)

17


----------



## TimSE (Jun 9, 2009)

over 9000


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 9, 2009)

25




Purist said:


> &#8734;


Nice!


----------



## Anton (Jun 9, 2009)

22


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 9, 2009)

24 (today )


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 9, 2009)

happy bday!


----------



## raifo (Jun 9, 2009)

17, turned it 4 days ago


----------



## 777 (Jun 10, 2009)

18


----------



## Drage (Jun 10, 2009)

19


----------



## Origins (Jun 10, 2009)

I´m 20.

I remember when I was a kid, I always wanted to be a bit older, and older and older.. And now I´m starting to think "fuck! I´m already that much!"


----------



## hairychris (Jun 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Planet Earth only formed 4.54 billion years ago so that's a pretty dumb answer.



Big Bang, etc, yadda, whatever...!


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2009)

Y'all are some young motherfuckers.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Big Bang, etc, yadda, whatever...!



you sold a Carvin to a guy called Rob right?

he's my brother.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 11, 2009)

18



JJ Rodriguez said:


> I have the mind of a 10 year old trapped in a 12 year old's body, but I'm actually 25.




I am, oddly, turned on.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jun 11, 2009)

17.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jun 11, 2009)

29


----------



## Seebu (Jun 11, 2009)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> 18
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I am 19.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 11, 2009)

24


----------



## Misanthropy (Jun 11, 2009)

21


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 11, 2009)

31


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Jun 11, 2009)

19


----------



## st2012 (Jun 11, 2009)

26


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 12, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Is there any member in here boarn a 29 febuary in a bissextile year?
> 
> That would be epic... Hi, I'm 4 years old



I'm 5 and a quarter years old, I guess that would make me the forum baby .

I finally had an actual birthday last year AND it was on a friday. The plan was to party my balls off - I ended up being in the studio for 12 hours, until 3 in the morning, now I have to wait another 3 years ... the things I do for music.

or if I had a birthday every year like normal people, that'd be 21 years old.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Jun 12, 2009)

21


----------



## Tukaar (Jun 14, 2009)

18.


----------



## punisher911 (Jun 14, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> 19, 20 soon



You know you're still young when you tell people how old you "will be".

I'm 33 by the way.

Oh I mean, I'll be 34 this year....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

Thin Ice, you wanted to figure out what the 'average' age was, so you should add up each and every name and let us know the average


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Thin Ice, you wanted to figure out what the 'average' age was, so you should add up each and every name and let us know the average


Doing it now


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 20, 2009)

Atta boy!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 20, 2009)

Check first post for answer.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 22, 2009)

SS.org is 22.


----------



## zackkynapalm (Jul 22, 2009)

14

sorry for the bump, I didn't even realize it. >_>


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 24, 2009)

how old is the actual site you tards? hmm?

"i'm 7." "Oh, I'm 11!" "Oh, I'm ... I'm 5."


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 24, 2009)

21 since today 
I'm feeling old


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

33 years young baby!!!!


----------



## darbdavys (Jul 24, 2009)

16


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jul 24, 2009)

Physically 31

Mentally 11


----------



## The Beard (Jul 24, 2009)

16!


----------



## moshwitz (Jul 24, 2009)

ahhh what the hell 
37

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## Luan (Jul 25, 2009)

20


----------



## Hawkevil (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm 21


----------



## Dan (Jul 25, 2009)

im spartacus....


ohh wait...


----------



## MFB (Jul 25, 2009)

Less than a month now until I'm 19, woo boy one of the most pointless ages


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 25, 2009)

21


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 25, 2009)

41


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 29, 2009)

I am 12 and what is this


----------



## Korngod (Jul 29, 2009)

20


----------

